
Multiple “CIA failures” led to theft of agency’s top-secret hacking tools - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/06/theft-of-top-secret-cia-hacking-tools-was-result-of-woefully-lax-security/
======
LinuxBender
dupe [1]

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23538903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23538903)

